

Android and Palm Need Their Own iPod Touch, Fast - kloncks
http://www.businessinsider.com/android-and-palm-need-their-own-ipod-touch-fast-2009-11?mobile=1

======
jsz0
It's not that big of an issue. Both Google & Palm offer emulators. Getting a
device off-contract isn't too bad. You can get an Android handset for ~$300
which is only a bit more than an iPod Touch. On GSM networks you merely need
to swap your SIM card between devices instead of paying for multiple plans.
There are also of course Android based PMPs and small tablets on the market
already although they tend to use exotic resolutions (but so does the DROID so
you gotta factor that into your Android development anyway)

